# Best rear shock for this clydesdale?



## Kensai (Aug 21, 2008)

The rear shock on my 1998 Trek Y11 is squeaky and a little mushy. I've never really been happy with it to tell the truth. What rear shock would you suggest for me? (6.5x1.5) Thanks for any advice.

P.S. I'm about 360lbs and don't care if its coil or air.

P.P.S. I'd like a lockout if possible and the more affordable the better. 

,Josh


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

have it serviced and valved to ur weight.....way cheaper then buying new....u might need a little heavier spring too


----------



## Kensai (Aug 21, 2008)

It's the original Fox air Vanilla, so there are no springs. Do I need to send it to Fox or is there another place that services them? Thanks.


----------



## scralatchtica824 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.pushindustries.com/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scralatchtica824 said:


> http://www.pushindustries.com/


they do a great job....unfortunately for your weight I would look into getting a coil over shock....it will be a more plusher ride with a coil


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

When it comes to a Fox Vanilla, it's a myth that a coil shock will support a 'plus sized' rider better than an air shock. I was running a 6.5" x 1.5" Vanilla coil shock and had the biggest spring available ( a 1050 x 160) and it was still insufficient no matter how much I preloaded it, to even keep me at 30% sag. It was closer to 35% to 40% which was no satisfactory for a trail bike. 

I switched to a Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air on the same bike and could easily get 25% sag and stay less than the maximum recommended air pressures and never had any issues with the shock.

I weighed in around the 270-280lb mark at the time.

At 360, it depends on what the leverage ratio is on your bike. On my current bike (a 2005 Giant Reign), I have been as high as 300lbs and never needed to put more than 210psi in the Swinger 3-Way Air on that bike.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm 340 lbs and had issues with air shocks because you don't get proper travel out of them with the amount of air pressure that you need to put in them to get a decent amount of sag. So coil would definitely be preferable, but your coil options are severely limited at 6.5" i2i.

The Cane Creek Double Barrel is the one coil over shock that I know you can get in 6.5", supposedly the best shock ever made, but it comes with a hefty price tag of $650. They do customize each shock for the rider weight/style and suspension type. Would definitely be your best option by far. But again $650 :madman:

Can Creek Double Barrel :arf:

When it comes to air I think the Fox RP23 or Manitou Swinger Air x4 are probably going to be your best options for a 6.5" shock. Although I'm not really too sure that they would work too well with a 360 lbs rider on a 2.66:1 leverage ratio bike.

Fox Float RP23

Manitou Swinger Air x4

Besides the Fox and Manitou here are some other air options.

Marzocchi Roco Air

Rock Shox Monarch 4.2

Cane Creek Could 9


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

I just use a set of leaf springs from an old F-150 cut down to size.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

The best rear shock for that bike would probably be a Banshee Morphine.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*I have to agree.*



beanfink said:


> The best rear shock for that bike would probably be a Banshee Morphine.


At 360, I would not be putting a ton of $ into that bike. Not trying to torque anyone, but at what point do you stop pouring $?


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

If you're going to do a Fox RP23, I'd give PUSH a call. Fox doesn't recommend anything over a 2.5 to 1 ratio for their air shocks. PUSH might be able to tune and/or tell you otherwise. 

I had PUSH tune my shock earlier this year and it makes Fox shocks work they way Fox says they should...


----------

